# Single Canadian/Australian moving to Perth



## nikki hetherington (Jul 8, 2011)

Well hello down there. I will be moving back to my birth country of Australia. I have never been back since I was a baby. I am very excited, but extremely nervous. I have a job, so that is not a worry. Where I will live in Perth is. I would like a shared accommodation to start, as I will know no one. Safe area, hopefully close to the beach. Any suggestions please? All comments are much appreciated
Thanks
Nikki


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Nikki,

Well I would suggest checking out Gumtree - Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree and seeing if you can find shared accom there! When I lived in Perth I lived in Claremont which is a really nice area, residential yes but clean and safe. Close to it is Cottesloe which has an amazing beach - Google it! Fremantle is awesome too, such a good vibe around that town seriously. Leederville is another nice spot and Subiaco if your a young professional this is definitely a top spot - full of shops, bars, coffee shops. Thats my two cents anyways!


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi sarah! Any recommendation which suburb to lookout for for a family with young children, preferable nearby good schools and not too far from Perth. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*suburbs*

If you want a place like that then just move to gold coast.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Alicia,

I know I've mentioned it before but Claremont is a really top area. As far as I am aware it is one of the top residential suburbs to live in in Perth Home and so I would assume that some top schools are located around here though it is quite pricey I won't lie! Nedlands is right beside Claremont and is just as nice though I lower priced. Fremantle is beautiful and is kind of the best of both worlds with the beach, fishing spots and lovely way of life - such a cool town although I am not too sure about schools to be honest. Armadale is good too and situated very close to Perth. If you were to stretch out a bit Mandurah is lovely - South of Perth and is still close enough but yet a mini city in itself - beaches here are very picturesque.

Overall though I am partial to Claremont and Cottesloe around that area since I did live there myself and never once had a bad experience, such a great location!


----------

